# To drink the Kool-Aid



## Necsus

Sempre da 'Beastly'. Che cosa vuol dire 'to drink the Kool-Aid', forse _essere indottrinati_? Ecco le battute in questione:

LINDY - Definitely not. Just--
KYLE - (interrupting) Not your thing?
LINDY - Well, that, and, uh... Well, that. (chuckles) What can I say? I'm substance over style.
KYLE - A dying breed.
LINDY - It's never too late to join.
KYLE - I think I already drank the Kool-Aid.​ 
Grazie!​


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Necsus 

"Indottrinata" o, forse,  "Sono già stata convertita" "Ho già dovuto convertirmi" ... (non ho il contesto).

Ho trovato questo (wikipedia):

"*Drinking the Kool-Aid*" is a phrase and metaphor, used in the United States and Canada, that means to become a firm believer in something, to accept an argument or philosophy wholeheartedly or blindly without critical examination. The term originated with the November 1978 Jonestown Massacre,[1][2] where members of the Peoples Temple were said to have committed suicide by drinking Kool-Aid laced with cyanide.[3]
Evidence gathered at the Jonestown site after the incident indicated that Flavor Aid (a similar powdered drink mix),rather than Kool-Aid, was used in the massacre. Some survivors of the incident object to the link between blind faith and the People's Temple implied by the phrase, since some victims were murdered rather than being convinced or forced to commit suicide.[4]
*Objections notwithstanding, the phrase is commonly used in a variety of contexts to describe blind, uncritical acceptance or following, generally in a derogatory sense.*

Ciao


----------



## J0nDaFr3aK

Necsus said:


> Sempre da 'Beastly'. Che cosa vuol dire 'to drink the Kool-Aid', forse _essere indottrinati_? Ecco le battute in questione:
> 
> LINDY - Definitely not. Just--
> KYLE - (interrupting) Not your thing?
> LINDY - Well, that, and, uh... Well, that. (chuckles) What can I say? I'm substance over style.
> KYLE - A dying breed.
> LINDY - It's never too late to join.
> KYLE - I think I already drank the Kool-Aid.​
> Grazie!​



Ciao

Forse, significa che Kyle non se la beve più, non ci crede più

Prova a cercare qui -> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=kool-aid


----------



## Necsus

Yulan said:


> Ciao Necsus
> 
> "Indottrinata" o, forse, "Sono già stata convertita" "Ho già dovuto convertirmi" ... (non ho il contesto).


Ciao, Yulan . Il contesto oltre a quello delle battute, è che Lindy non vuole prendere parte alla festa scolastica, dice di preferire la sostanza all'apparenza, e Kyle, il ragazzo più bello e più popolare della scuola, risponde come sopra al suo invito a imitarla...

Grazie, J0nDaFr3aK !


----------



## Yulan

Ri-ciao Necsus 

Grazie. Forse servirebbe sapere cosa risponde Lindy dopo l'affermarmazione di Kyle o sapere cosa fa Kyle dopo avere pronunciato quella battuta.

A questo punto, credo, legherei la battuta di Kyle alla precedente "_a dying breed_":

LINDY - Decisamente, no. 
KYLE - (interrupting) Non fa per te?
LINDY - Well, that, and, uh... Well, that. (chuckles) Che posso dirti? Preferisco la sostanza all'apparenza.
KYLE - *Sei una razza in estinzione*. 
LINDY - Non è mai troppo tardi per diventare come me.
KYLE - *Credo di essermi già suicidato* *(*)*.​ 
*(*) *members of the Peoples Temple were said to have committed suicide by drinking Kool-Aid

Kyle potrebbe usare questa metafora per dire a Lindy che pur di stare con lei è disposto a "suicidarsi" per rientrare nella "razza in estinzione" di cui fa parte la ragazza? Deduzione troppo contorta ?


----------



## Lorena1970

Necsus said:


> LINDY - Definitely not. Just--
> KYLE - (interrupting) Not your thing?
> LINDY - Well, that, and, uh... Well, that. (chuckles) What can I say? I'm substance over style.
> KYLE - A dying breed.
> LINDY - It's never too late to join.
> KYLE - I think I already drank the Kool-Aid.​
> Grazie!​



To drink the kool-aid
The phrase can also be used in the opposite sense to indicate that one has embraced a particular philosophy or perspective.
Alice: Hey, did you hear that Joe is working on the Nader campaign? 
Bob: Yeah, he really drank the Kool-Aid on that one. 

Secondo me significa che Kyle fa già parte della "razza in estinzione" che disdegna le feste.

_KYLE- una razza in estinzione
LINDY- Fai ancora in tempo ad aggregarti/Sei ancora in tempo per aggregarti/ Ti puoi sempre aggregare /Non è mai troppo tardi per aggregarsi
KYLE - Credo di farne già parte / Ho già abbracciato la causa_

Che dici?


----------



## TimLA

Necsus said:


> LINDY - Definitely not. Just--
> KYLE - (interrupting) Not your thing?
> LINDY - Well, that, and, uh... Well, that. (chuckles) What can I say? I'm substance over style.
> KYLE - A dying breed.
> LINDY - It's never too late to join.
> KYLE - I think I already drank the Kool-Aid.​..........I think I've already been sucked in.
> ..........I think I've already become a true believer.
> ....................................been converted to that way of thinking.






Lorena1970 said:


> To drink the kool-aid
> The phrase can also be used in the opposite sense to indicate that one has embraced a particular philosophy or perspective.
> Alice: Hey, did you hear that Joe is working on the Nader campaign?
> Bob: Yeah, he really drank the Kool-Aid on that one.
> 
> Secondo me significa che Kyle fa già parte della "razza in estinzione" che disdegna le feste.
> 
> _KYLE- una razza in estinzione_
> _LINDY- Fai ancora in tempo ad aggregarti/Sei ancora in tempo per aggregarti/ Ti puoi sempre aggregare /Non è mai troppo tardi per aggregarsi_
> _KYLE - Credo di farne già parte / Ho già abbracciato la causa_
> 
> Che dici?


 
Può indicare che una persona ha "già abbracciata la causa" (grazie! nuova frase per me!), ma la sfumatura è l'ha abbracciata ciecamente, senza pensare molto.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao TIM,

I agree, actually I've suggested "convertirsi" too.

But I think that if you say "abbracciare la causa" you lose the correlation with "razza in via d'estinzione".

I may be astray, but I think "dying breed" and "drinking Kool Aid" should somehow show a direct link, that's why I was thinking of "mi sono già suicidato" or "anch'io faccio parte degli esemplari estinti", but there must surely be other expressions that better suit here.

Ciao


----------



## TimLA

Hi Yulan,

I suppose you could link the two, but I think we'd need more context to know for sure.
"A dying breed" is such a common, figurative phrase that the "dying" may or may not refer to Jim Jones and the People's Temple.
The phrase is more of an elegant way of saying "there aren't many of them anymore".
"Drink the Kool-Aid" most often refers to "accepting something blindly".

I haven't seen "Beastly" but I imagine it being a bit like "Beauty and the Beast", but in a more modern setting.


----------



## Lorena1970

TimLA said:


> Può indicare che una persona ha "già abbracciat*o* la causa" (grazie! nuova frase per me!), ma la sfumatura è l'ha abbracciata ciecamente, senza pensare molto.



"_Abbracciare una causa_"  può essere più o meno razionale o istintivo, e in genere sottintende una "full immersion", un atteggiamento passionale e altamente partecipativo ai principi della causa stessa.



TimLA said:


> "A dying breed" is such a common, figurative phrase.
> The phrase is more of an elegant way of saying "there aren't many of them anymore".
> "Drink the Kool-Aid" most often refers to "accepting something blindly".
> or also accepting something unreservedly...?





> Originally Posted by *Yulan*
> I agree, actually I've suggested "convertirsi" too.



"convertirsi" implica una scelta precisa e ponderata. Personalmente non amo molto il termine "convertirsi" , perché troppo legato a principi religiosi/dogmatici, e in questo contesto "giovanil-mondano" mi suona un po' forzato... ma può essere una mia convinzione!

Comunque solo Necsus conosce il registro del dialogo: sentiamo la sua decisione


----------



## Yulan

That's perfectly clear, Tim!
Thanks !


LO, ciao  sì, concordo: nemmeno io ho usato "convertirsi" nella traduzione proposta!
Ho usato il verbo per indicare l'eventuale significato che avrebbe potuto avere l'espressione "To drink the Kool Aid" secondo una logica basata su avvenimenti passati (vedi wikipedia). Ciao


----------



## Necsus

@ Yulan: in effetti la soluzione è un pelino contorta, visto che parliamo di liceali e, soprattutto nel caso di Kyle, abbastanza superficiali e immediati nei riferimenti. Ma il senso è chiarissimo.
@ Lorena: il ragionamento è plausibile e profondo, ma il significato non può essere quello, perché... 
@ Tim: ...si tratta appunto di una versione moderna de 'La Bella e la Bestia', in cui Kyle è colui che verrà trasformato a causa del valore assoluto che dà ( e continua a dare dopo questa scena) alla bellezza esteriore rispetto alle qualità interiori.

Comunque i vostri suggerimenti e le vostre riflessioni mi hanno aiutato moltissimo a capire il significato, ora posso cercare una forma italiana che non si discosti troppo dall'originale. 
Grazie!!!


----------



## Yulan

Grazie a te  Necsus!


----------



## Lorena1970

Grazie Necsus: ma allora mi pare di capire che il senso è che Kyle sta già dalla parte "opposta", ovvero appartiene già ad un'altra "razza"...??? O sono fuori strada...?


----------



## Necsus

Be' sì, è dalla parte opposta rispetto a Lindy, in via d'estinzione, per la quale conta più la sostanza che l'apparenza. E il bibitone (licenza per Kool-Aid) metaforico che ha bevuto gli rende impossibile cambiare condizione mentale, è troppo tardi, ormai è gli entrato in circolo...! Penso che probabilmente ricorrerò a 'lavaggio del cervello' o qualcosa di simile.


----------



## Lorena1970

Ma allora, dato il contesto liceale, se posso aggiungere un tentativo...
"_Mi sa che ho già saltato il fosso..._" come ti sembra...?


edit: Mi è venuto anche in mente: "Mi se che mi sono già bevuto il cervello"

Spero aiuti


----------



## Necsus

Molto efficace. Però temo che tenda a sottolineare più il momento in cui un'azione per cui non è prevista possibilità di ritorno viene compiuta, mente Kyle è già l'alfiere riconosciuto e incontrastato dell'esteriorità. A tal punto che per la sua stessa convinzione gli sarebbe impossibile tornare indietro. 

EDIT: mi riferivo al _fosso_. Il _cervello_ funziona sicuramente meglio, anche se sembra contenere un'ammissione di colpa, in qualche modo...
Grazie!


----------



## Lorena1970

Va beh...forse, riferendosi al "fosso":  "sono già di là/dall'altra parte dal fosso" funziona meglio...?

Oppure "Appartengo già ad un altro/a regno/razza"/ "Credo di appartenere ad un altro/a regno/razza"...? Per enfatizzare il suo compiaciuto senso di appartenenza...

Concordo con te che "essersi bevuti il cervello" implica un'ammissione di colpevolezza/inferiorità che questo tipo pare non praticare affatto...!

Stop, ho esaurito le banane...!


----------



## Necsus

Va bene, passiamo alle prugne, per contrastare l'effetto...! 
Grazie! Mi hai dato di che rimuginare per un bel po'...


----------



## panzona

Ma un semplice "temo che per me non ci sia più speranza (ormai)"?
Appiattisce troppo la colorita espressione inglese?
Perché a me (ma ogni scarrafone è bello a mamma sua) una frase così mi fa pensare a uno che la dice facendo finta di desiderare che ci sia ancora speranza (Santa Maria della Consecutio), ma che in realtà si compiace del suo status di irrecuperabile...
Avrei anche detto "temo che sia troppo tardi per me", ma il "troppo tardi" è già detto prima...


----------



## Necsus

Le tue supposizioni sono tutte esattissime, Panzona! Anche quella sull'appiattimento...  Il senso era abbastanza chiaro, il problema era più che altro di capire la provenienza dell'espressione in inglese per cercare poi di renderla con un colore simile, che si adattasse al linguaggio degli adolescenti.


----------



## Yulan

Vabbè, allora ... visto che la discussione continua ... perchè non giocare sulla "specie" di appartenenza?

KYLE - Una specie in via di estinzione.
LINDY - Puoi sempre decidere di quale specie far parte.
KYLE - Faccio già parte dell'altra ormai.

Troooooppo antropologico?


----------



## Necsus

Adolescenti... superficiali... diretti...  Grazie, Yul!


----------



## Yulan

A te, Necsus !


----------



## Daisy Marigold

Hello all,  can anyone suggest a good translation that will capture the flavor of  what I wish to express?  In order to give the context, I'm afraid I must venture into the political realm.  I am writing to a cousin in Italy who has been complaining about the Trump presidency.  I share his feelings, but I want to point out that many/most Americans did not and do not still support DJT.  I do have to admit, though, that too many "are still drinking the Kool-Aid."  I've read other threads in this forum that ask about the phrase, "drink the Kool-Aid".  I've seen "farsi lobotimizzato", "essersi convertiti" and "essere indottrinati".  To me the first seems to best capture the idea of disdain for those who support Trump and the feeling that that their support is crazy.   Should I go with "troppi si sono fatti lobotomizzati"? or maybe "troppi continuano a lasciarsi essere indottrinati"?  Any other suggestions?   BTW - in the previous forum threads, there were several references to the Jamestown Massacre.  For aging hippies like myself,  "drinking the Kool-Aid" also suggests an allusion to the Merry Pranksters' Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test.  So not only the brain-washing of the Jamestown  Massacre, but also the complete irrationality of an LSD trip.


----------



## giginho

Daisy,

Farsi lobotomizzare (the correct sentence in your case would be "in troppi continuano a farsi lobotomizzare) is stronger than to drink the Kool-Aid.
The closest to "too many are still drinking the Kool-Aid" in your case would be "in troppi ancora si bevono ogni scemenza/cavolata/cagata/cazzata di Trump".
If you want to change the metaphor you can say: "in troppi ancora abboccano alle false promesse di Trump"

Hope this helps


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*to drink the Kool-Aid*: essere incondizionatamente devoto a ; credere ciecamente in .


----------



## rrose17

Paulfromitaly said:


> *to drink the Kool-Aid*: essere incondizionatamente devoto a ; credere ciecamente in .


But in popular culture, I’d say, there has been a mixing up of this meaning with the one that Daisy M was referring to, i.e. the hippie drug culture one.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

rrose17 said:


> But in popular culture, I’d say, there has been a mixing up of this meaning with the one that Daisy M was referring to, i.e. the hippie drug culture one.


Sure, they are all strictly related.


----------



## ohbice

". .. sono ancora in estasi per Trump" potrebbe essere un'altra variazione sul tema.


----------



## Daisy Marigold

Thank you all for your suggestions and comments.  Thank you, especially, giginho, for correctly my attempts.


----------

